# Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

1st annual Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament will be held Feb.13th 2010.
More information will be posted soon. So keep that date open. Thanks, Linda

Hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd love to be there... Outdoor show that weekend. Any way to change it?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

any more info???


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Im sure there will be a great turnout. Cant wait for the details.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Linda do you need to kno how to write my full name on that there check? Sorry I had to say it. The way I have been fishing no one has any worries.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

1st Annual
Mosquito Lake Ice Fishing Tournament

Saturday, February 13th, 2010
8:00 AM ~ 2:00 PM

ENTRY: $50.00* PER TEAM
$10.00 BIG Walleye/Crappie POT(optional)

FIRST PLACE ~$1,000~ FIRST PLACE
SECOND PLACE $600.00
THIRD PLACE $400.00
FOURTH PLACE $200.00
FIFTH PLACE $100.00

MISCELLANEOUS EVENT RULES:
1. No Membership Fees Apply To This Open Event.
2. 5 fish Walleye and 5 Fish Crappie limit only. 10 Fish Total.
3. Fish must be kept in 5 gallon bucket. Must provide bucket.
4. 14-Inch Length Limit on Walleye and 9-inch on Crappie. Short Fish 1# Penalty.
5. Fishing Location- North of 88 Causeway Island.
6. Transportation: Walking
7. May Not Exit The Ice For Any Reason Except Under Emergency Circumstances.
8. Live Bait &#8211;Ok
9. Each Angler may have as many rods as they like but use only 1 rod at any time.
10. No Tip ups
11. Team members must stay within 30 paces of each other; you may fish any open hole. Even if you did not drill it.
12. Check in 6:30-7:30. Check in will be at Causeway Sporting Goods. Look for the H2H Sales advertising truck.
13. Rules Meeting at 7:30 to 7:40.
14. Anglers will be let go after meeting to set up. No fishing until 8:00 A.M
15. Weigh in at 2pm. 1lb penalty per minute late.
16. Make Checks out H2H Sales LLC.
17. Mail in Entry to David Hoheisel, 737 Autumn Branch Rd Westerville, Ohio or Stop into Causeway Sporting Goods and enter. East Side of Mosquito Lake, 2233 Greenville Rd, Cortland Ohio, 44410. Phone:330-637-7076
18. See www.icefishohio.com for entry forms and rules.

More Info to follow.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

question? how can a fish (WALLEYE) be weighed in at end of day be brought in from some other lake the big lake for example,with big money on the line,how can you stop it,it does happen in soft water tournys- sorry if this stirred up the pot....


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

To answer some of your questions; Yes--You do get your money back if tournament has to be cancel.
And yes, you can pay your entry fee @ the Sport shop.
This is a best of 10 fish tournament (5 crappies and 5 walleyes)
Any other questions you might have please call: Dave @614-361-5548 
or go to www.Icefishingohio.com Thanks, Linda


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

snag said:


> question? how can a fish (WALLEYE) be weighed in at end of day be brought in from some other lake the big lake for example,with big money on the line,how can you stop it,it does happen in soft water tournys- sorry if this stirred up the pot....



You didn't know that all Mosquito walleye have tracking devices in them, ODNR if I'm not mistaken worked something out with China on this new invention on policing Ice Tournaments at Mosquito.

First things first- This event is only 6 hours. If you want to drive to another lake that holds better walleye then Mosquito, drag all your gear out, catch your 5 better walleye and crappie, then drag your gear back, load your car and be back in the parking lot 30-60 minutes early so no one finds you being suspicious just twittling your thumbs waiting to weigh in those bigger walleye then more power to whoever you may be.

Secondly- if anyone feels that they are going to catch some big walleye the day before and bring them with them that is not very favorable for you either. Again, it being a 6 hour event with only actually 4 hours of fishing time, any and all wallleye caught in that timeframe will all show the same signs of mortality. A walleye caught 30 hours before will without question look different from one caught 5 hours prior. If you want to try and keep these walleye alive so as to cheat after catching them on the ice is another story. But probably the hardest of all options. Unless we have completely frigid temps leading up to the event. I mean 5 degrees for a high, then these fish will be frozen like rocks and then you might have a question to ask about cheating. But during this event, all anglers should bucket there fish and keep from freezing solid so that the commity can inspect fish and get accurate length and weight.

Bottom line is that it will be very hard to cheat and get away with it in this type of event. You mentioned big money! I doubt that the prizes will be what they are advertised, it is based on a certain number of anglers to make those legit. At 50 a team you'll need 50 teams to get those payouts. Maybe it will fill up, but I doubt it will for many reasons. So, if someone wants to bring in some walleye from Lake X or from days prior, luck better be on their side. No guarantees keeping the lowlifes out, so your only sure bet is not to fish it so you won't have that in the back of your head when the bite is slow.

I won't fish because I bring the kitchen sink with me, by the time I set up I'll have to pack it back up. I may fish the day and see how I'd stack up. Would also like to see this first one through before I personally enter.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

all true i, also will be surprised if they have a big enough turnout to have the bigger payout they might but with money being tight with some fellas the entry fee might slow a few down,when i first read about a ice tourny i thought it would be a smaller version,low entry decent payout,oh well good luck to all that go .....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So a $50 team entry fee is considered a "Big" money tournament? This is not a comment meant to stir the pot, just asking a question. $50 per team for a chance to win $1000 seems pretty reasonable to me. I'm definately gonna consider this, gonna start the teammate search!!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i am with you "parmabass". i know times are hard but $25 per person is not big money and if we all don't support something like this there will be no more tournaments for us ice fisherman. I personally think this is one heck of an idea, win or lose i am going to have fun!!!


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

so you fish the entire northend?? or just north of the island to the bouyline???


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

From what I read it sounds like you can fish up to the island. I would like to see it be the whole north end up to the buoy line. I would also like to see being allowed to fish two rods at the same time, just my opinion.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

i just spoke with dave and the tourney fishing area will be from 88 up to the island.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys better watch out. I about to open up a can of [email protected]!$ on this tournament. Be there or be square.lol  

I think Tourny members should also have to where some sort of tag to let others know that they are competing.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

your bucket will have a piece red tape on it and it must be kept outside your shantie


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

would like to see an all species or panfish tourney that would be cool this is a great thing to bring out tho no matter what


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm sure after we get through this tournament, All of your ideas will be considered for the next one. First we have to get this one off the ground.
And maybe in the coming years it will only get bigger and better. Give it a chance. You got to have Faith. Thanks, Linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Itll be a good start for ice fishing and who knows! Maybe lead to more than one tourney a year.


----------



## slowjo (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to work that day but I might stop by to see how its going.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this going to be maxed out at 50 teams or can it go beyond the 50?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

eyepod.barnes said:


> your bucket will have a piece red tape on it and it must be kept outside your shantie



Is that a suggestion or is it actually part of the tourny.


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

no i talked to dave, and this is a rule.im not sure if we will get 50 teams to sign up but i cant see turning anyone away... but then again im not running the tourney


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

does it cost extra to enter the morning of the tourney? ive only fished one tourny b4 and it was an extra 15 or 20 dollars to enter the morning of? just wanting to know so there wont be any surprizes. thanks


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

if you dont preregister yeah it does, not 100% sure but i think he told me an axtra 10 or 15 and it has to be cash on the day of the event


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I think you should be able to fish as many lines that are legal to fish according to ohio rules...... my opinion.... at least more than one... not like you have all day to figure out what they are biting on.... sounds like mosquito will be packed that day lol when isn't it good luck to whoever does it!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

rule change 2 poles sweet


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, you will be able to use TWO POLES now. Thanks to all for your suggestions.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

it just keeps getting better everyday... now you just need the state to let me bring beer


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

theres always afterwards across the street


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

lol, yeah i know thats kind of an inside joke. the fine folks at the division of watercraft presented me with $109.00 trophy this summer.


----------

